

Mastering Git Basics by Tom Preston-Werner (video) - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/git-github/mastering-git-basics-by-tom-preston-werner/

======
gary4gar
The thing I like about this that is not a presentation but more "hands on"
step-by-step tutorial/guide which teaches you how git works in practice.

Good work Tom!

------
cdman
I uploaded a better quality version here: [http://blip.tv/cdman/mastering-git-
basics-by-tom-preston-wer...](http://blip.tv/cdman/mastering-git-basics-by-
tom-preston-werner-5322753)

Things changed: \- removed noise \- removed second track (which was mostly
noise) \- passed trough Levelator

------
Will_Price
Thanks for posting this, I'd never used git before, neither looked into VCS
(I'm just beginning to learn to program) and this provided a very decent
understanding of the concept and how to use it!

------
manhol
Does anyone know if he has done a follow up presentation as mentioned at the
end of the video?

~~~
simonw
We have a list of his talks here: <http://lanyrd.com/people/mojombo/sessions/>

I'm not sure which (if any) is the spiritual successor to the "Mastering Git
Basics" talk.

------
keeperofdakeys
Here is a talk by linus about git, although it isn't a tutorial.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8>

